# [SOLVED] Office 2003, word crashes unexpectedly



## Ingots (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello all, barely making my first post (and thread). been lurking here a while but I've actually done it productively, solved a lot of problems by looking at the steps taken to fix them! You guys are great, but alas I have reached a wall and I am stumped with a user's Office 2003 crashing. :4-dontkno

She would simply start typing in any word document, new or previously saved, and it would crash with the ever-so-lovely "Microsoft office has encountered an error in winword.exe" window comes up. The error report contains the following, and its always the same.

Code: 0x0000005 flags: 0x00000000
record: 0x0000000000000000 address: 0x0000000030d3lecf

I've attached the repeating events that I saw come up on the event viewer as .txt files. I've done a repair install, registry seems fine, word's "detect and repair", and a new install, even toyed around with replacing some temp files and the winword.exe with fresh ones from other workstations. Nothin'

I thought it could be a hardware issue, but I'll look into that soon enough... any help or ideas would be very much appreciated! :grin:


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Office 2003, word crashes unexpectedly*

It's possible that something is wrong with the user's profile. You can try creating a new temporary one and see if the problem is still there.


----------



## HarvMan (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Office 2003, word crashes unexpectedly*

Search the hard drive for the file *normal.dot *and then either rename or delete the file.

Start Word and create a new document.


----------



## Ingots (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: Office 2003, word crashes unexpectedly*



HarvMan said:


> Search the hard drive for the file *normal.dot *and then either rename or delete the file.
> 
> Start Word and create a new document.


Yeah that's one of the solutions i've tried before. It worked for about a week and it started up again. The profile might be it, I'll get back with what happens with that


----------



## Ingots (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: Office 2003, word crashes unexpectedly*

The temp profile seems to be working so far, no issues! Wow... to think I went about this thinking the worst, when really it was something quite obvious. hahaha. Thanks!~


----------



## bschilz (Jul 31, 2009)

I just went thru an idential problem and tried everything posted within MS forums.
After spending a 1/2 hr with an MS Engineer, it turned out to be a recently installed printer issue. Word and the HP printer worked okay together for about 3 weeks before the Word crashes started. While I have not resolved the problem with the printer yet, simply seeting the default printer to another made the MS Word crashed stop.


----------



## takia (Nov 24, 2009)

Thank YOU! IT was the printer default.... I was going insane on this...ray:


----------

